# Bergerwerke



## Professor Fate (Mar 14, 2022)

Hello all, Sorry if this is a daft question but is Bergerwerke still in business?  Not getting a response from them and their website only shows an inventory update from January 2021.  Thanks.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Mar 14, 2022)

Professor Fate said:


> Hello all, Sorry if this is a daft question but is Bergerwerke still in business?  Not getting a response from them and their website only shows an inventory update from January 2021.  Thanks.



Hello Professor.  
They appear to be open as I just visited their website and was able to add parts to my cart without issue, and the prices appear to have risen some since my last order.  Pick your part, add to cart, check out.  Contacting them for questions may be a little more challenging.  Good luck.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello CABE  followers , sorry for the big delay, I have not been on this site in a long time. From COVID BS to a divorce , I kinda shut down a bit and had to re tool my life. I only have the parts for sale on my site and as orders come in I fill them and ship out .
I am sorry if I caused any frustration with anyone , I know there is too much of that in the world today.

Cheers.
Bergerwerke


----------

